# How To: Learn Intuitive Fridrich Within Five Hours or Less



## ddot (Mar 6, 2011)

Watch this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB5apB2i_Do

I take no credit for making it. I just found it and saw it had little views etc. but believe it is the best video I have seen for learning fridrich intuitively. It may seem weird at first, but just go along with it and you will learn intuitive fridrich quickly! You only need to know three cases and zero algorithms. I just began it a month ago and get times consistently in the 30's and occasional 20's.


----------



## dPod121 (Mar 6, 2011)

This is how I learned F2L too. It is the best video to learn F2L from.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 6, 2011)

I used Monkeydude1313's video. I wish I used this video.

But I didn't know it took over 5 hours to learn F2L haha


----------



## ddot (Mar 6, 2011)

Thats just five hours to get the feel for it. Making the switch from beginners to fridrich


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 6, 2011)

A thread for this video already exists. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...uition-or-alg-memorization-required.-(Videos)


----------

